# 17 days to go



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 6, 2014)

As the topic title says, just over 2 weeks to go. How's your prep coming along?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 6, 2014)

Going ok. Still don't feel like I'll be ready, but not sure I ever will feel that way.

FYI, if your planning to bring notes/problems worked in pencil to the exam, highlight them. I asked NCEES and was told to highlight my pencil notes/problems that I'm bringing as reference.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 6, 2014)

I've started simulating (as best as I can) exam conditions over the weekend. Saturday I worked the SMS T/F and Sunday I worked the NCEES 2008 T/F practice. Other than a few interruptions from my wife and son I worked straight through. I've been spending my week nights working the problems from the 500 Practice Problems, focusing on the Fluids, Thermo, Heat Xfer sections and now working through the HVAC, Materials and Machine Design. I don't think I'll have enough time to go through those sections twice but I should be able to do the Fluids/Thermo/Heat Xfer sections twice.

I plan on spending every weekend taking practice exams so NCEES 2001 is up for this Saturday.

I've been highlighting all my hand written notes. I need to go through and highlight some of my newly added notes to the MERM since I ran out of the tape highlighter that I've been using


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 6, 2014)

Is the tape highlighter better to use on pencil?

Yep, I'm taking practice exams that are given in the course I've been doing. Going to do NCEES 2001 the weekend before the exam.

I'm really not confident on heat transfer topics, and need to spend a little more time on those.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 6, 2014)

The 'normal' pen highlighters seem to bleed through the MERM pages so I've been using this highlighting tape - www.quill.com/bic-brite-liner-highlighter-tape-2-pack/cbs/327819.html?cm_mmc=SEM_PLA_OS_327819

It works very well on pencil and doesn't bleed through.

I'm feeling pretty comfortable with most of the problems I've run across on both NCEES and the SMS. There are some outlying problems like that I've had to rework a few times. One of the concerns, like someone else mentioned on the board, is that I'm getting to the point where the line between understanding the problems and memorizing them is becoming blurred. That's why I'm working the 500 Practice Problems also. I've been skipping all the One Hour Time Limit questions and those that require iterations.


----------



## karmavatar (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello,

Please provide sources where to purchase the NCEES 2001 and 2008 from? Amazon?

Thank you


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

NCEES 2008 isn't available on the NCEES website anymore. The 2008 practice contained all three mechanical exams in one book. They have since divided the sections into three books as the 2011 practice exam. You can get it here https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/PE

The 2001 is much more difficult to find. I posted a link where old copies are being sold a while back. If you search the forum you should find it easily enough. Be warned, the asking price is $120 and up...

If you're taking the Thermal/Fluid I've found the Six Minute Solution to be valuable also.


----------



## karmavatar (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you. I already have the Thermo-fluids 2011. I misunderstood what was meant by NCEES 2008. Thank you


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

If you don't have the Thermal/Fluids Six Minute Solutions I would recommend getting it also.


----------

